# Filtro para encoder incremental



## ghostog (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola a todos!

Estoy usando un encoder incremental para el control de posicón de un motor de cc, miré por internet que hay que poner unos capacitores a la entrada de las señales de los canales A y B para filtrar el efecto de los rebotes que se producen en las transiciones de las señales de los mismos, adicionalmente en paralelo hay unas resistencias que permiten referenciar el voltaje a tierra. Mi pregunta es ¿De qué forma puedo calcular estos valores, es decir los de R y C?

Adjunto una imagen sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## algp (Abr 23, 2013)

De hecho 1µF es demasiado.
Lo mas recomendable seria ver el datasheet del encoder que vayas a usar, es casi seguro que ahi indicaran si requiere alguna resistencia pull-up ( resistencia de salida a +Vcc ), o si el encoder incluye un circuito de salida ...

Un valor pequeño de capacitor en paralelo con la señal podria ser usado para reducir interferencias que se puedan captar en el cable dentre el encoder y el circuito. ( Rebotes no deberian existir a menos que sea un encoder mecanico y no optico ). Un valor grande de capacitor ocasionara que señales de frecuencias altas ( movimientos rapidos del encoder) se atenuen , perdiendose.


----------



## ghostog (Abr 24, 2013)

Gracias algp por tu respuesta, pero como se aprecia en el circuito, el capacitor debe ser cerámico y no electrolítico?


----------

